# Tank Shot 3yr old Freshwater Set up



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

I never have posted a picture of any of my tanks . So here is a shot of my 3 year old freshwater planted tank.


----------



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

At the Top


----------



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

Replaced all of the LEDs


----------



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

The Discus is laying eggs on that wood in the center. The too younger ones will probably eat it again lol.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! Why don't you take some pictures when the main light is on? Kind of tough to see what's in it even with the flash.


----------



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

Ok here Ya go


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great man. What size is this tank? It looks similar to my Fluval Studio with the silver trims. Lol But yours have the curve, seamless edges.


----------



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks! Its a Fluval Osaka 155


----------

